# 4th Annual North Carolina Smokers Gathering (May 15, 16 and 17, 2015)



## alelover

Will be firing up the smokers for another great weekend in the Carolinas. The last 3 have been great. So save that weekend for some good food, good beer and good times.

Check out the past 3 here.

1st Annual NC Gathering

2nd Annual NC Gathering

3rd Annual NC Gathering

We will once again have it at my "Estate" in Concord, NC. Going to plan some demonstrations of who knows what, but it will be fun and educational.


----------



## smokinn00blet

We will be there.  Got an extra addition coming along this year


----------



## boykjo

looking forward to seeing everyone again and meeting new friends. You and cricket have been awesome hosts for this event......its a great time to share with brothers in smoke.........
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Joe


----------



## pc farmer

Gatherings are getting closer to Pa.


----------



## hdflame

alelover said:


> Will be firing up the smokers for another great weekend in the Carolinas. The last 3 have been great. So save that weekend for some good food, good beer and good times.
> 
> Check out the past 3 here.
> 
> 1st Annual NC Gathering
> 
> 2nd Annual NC Gathering
> 
> 3rd Annual NC Gathering
> 
> We will once again have it at my "Estate" in Concord, NC. Going to plan some demonstrations of who knows what, but it will be fun and educational.


Scott,

Thanks for the heads up.  I just checked my calendar and that's my 4 day weekend!  I will put it on my calendar!  WooHoo, been looking at all the cooking ya'll have done in the past 3 years and wishing I could have made it, now I can.

I'll bring some of my sausage and bacon when I come and try to come up with something else too.  I will definitely have to cook everybody some chicken on the chicken cooker.  It makes some awesome skin!

Fresh Country Pork Sausage

 













IMG_3892_zps994590fb.jpg



__ hdflame
__ Jan 21, 2015






Air dried country pork sausage.













IMG_3946_zpsfb88d95f.jpg



__ hdflame
__ Jan 21, 2015






Maple and Cherry Wood Smoked Bacon













IMG_3826_zps2bd38cc3.jpg



__ hdflame
__ Jan 21, 2015






Chicken cooker.













10346628_807184902634826_8108435696531626192_n.jpg



__ hdflame
__ Jan 21, 2015






Crispy skin that needs no BBQ sauce.













10445519_815004255186224_283167762621026817_n.jpg



__ hdflame
__ Jan 21, 2015






Will definitely have the Meadow Creek in tow with some hickory, cherry, and maybe some apple wood too!

Looking forward to meeting some smoking fanatics from NC!

Bobby Riddle, Sanford, NC


----------



## alelover

That sounds awesome Bobby. Can't wait. All your food looks awesome. Especially that bacon.


----------



## dougmays

Watching.....

If @boykjo  is gonna be there i'm out! ;)


----------



## boykjo

dougmays said:


> Watching.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If @boykjo  is gonna be there i'm out! ;)



You can come to this one doug.. Theres no cook off competition for you to be worried about.......lol


----------



## alelover

Just eatin and drinkin.


----------



## dougmays

boykjo said:


> dougmays said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching.....
> 
> If @boykjo  is gonna be there i'm out! ;)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can come to this one doug.. Theres no cook off competition for you to be worried about.......lol
Click to expand...

haha!


----------



## zymrgist

Got it marked on the calender


----------



## alelover

Already keeping an eye out for meat sales.


----------



## smokinbill1638

I'm New To Smoking And Have Never Been.  Interested, What's It Like?  Does Everyone Bring TheIr Own Meals And Smokers And Then Share?  Is There A Charge?


----------



## alelover

It's just a gathering of friends, new and old, that bring whatever they want to smoke or grill or add as a side. It starts on Friday and ends Sunday. Everyone contributes something. One of my friends  tilled my garden one year. People can bring smokers if they like. Usually we'll have a big smoker that handles about everything we need to cook. We make grocery store runs if needed. And beer runs.


----------



## smokinclt

Can't wait. We have had to miss this so far from other commitments etc.. This year we will be there!


----------



## alelover

That's great. Looks like we are getting a good response this year. Gonna be a good one.


----------



## boykjo

Yeah and hopefully some warmer weather too............


----------



## alelover

The Farmer's Almanac says we're good to go.


----------



## alelover

IMG_6074.jpg



__ alelover
__ Mar 22, 2015


----------



## boykjo

alelover said:


> IMG_6074.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ alelover
> __ Mar 22, 2015


Oh yeah........................


----------



## tprofera

Hoping to make it on Sun. Unfortunately, Sat is the US Open Beer Championship and I am committed to judging.


----------



## alelover

Judge early.


----------



## alelover

46 more days.


----------



## boykjo

Looking forward to it ... My buddy Tim said he wanted to make it again this year so count on the 2 of us and the smoker.  I'll be out there Friday morning


----------



## alelover

Cool. We love Tim.


----------



## alelover

What is everyone bringing? Got to get a menu together. Friday lunch is usually grilled food. I was thinking grilled chicken and hot dogs and whatever else we want to grill. I have a couple butts, italian sausage, breakfast sausage, smoked sausage and a small ham. So far.


----------



## tarheel smoker

oh man, glad I didn't miss it.  A lot of stuff going on that weekend, but I am hoping to try to get out there Friday night or Sat evening.....volunteering at the Wells Fargo Championship and kids have a baseball tournament in Clemmons that weekend....I'd like to see how you pros do things.  Haven't been on for a while and was wondering if I had missed this when I drove by your house last week on the way home from kid's practice.


----------



## boykjo

alelover said:


> What is everyone bringing? Got to get a menu together. Friday lunch is usually grilled food. I was thinking grilled chicken and hot dogs and whatever else we want to grill. I have a couple butts, italian sausage, breakfast sausage, smoked sausage and a small ham. So far.


I'll be bringing  some meat and the potato salad. pm sent


----------



## alelover

If anyone has any smoked cheese bring it along. We will use it for smoked mac and cheese.


----------



## hdflame

Just sent alelover a PM.  I'm not going to be able to make it this year.

My daughter called from Florida and wanted to do something special for her Mom for Mothers Day.  She wanted her to fly down to FLA for a special girls weekend.

I volunteered to stay home with our son, who has autism, so she could fly down and have some down time to enjoy herself.

I didn't realize it was the same weekend as the get together, so I must bow out this year.  I think it's probably more important for the wife to spend some quality Mother/Daughter time and she's already bought her plane ticket too!  lol

Sorry I can't make it, maybe next year.  :( 

Ya'll have fun,

Bobby


----------



## boykjo

hdflame said:


> Just sent alelover a PM.  I'm not going to be able to make it this year.
> 
> My daughter called from Florida and wanted to do something special for her Mom for Mothers Day.  She wanted her to fly down to FLA for a special girls weekend.
> 
> I volunteered to stay home with our son, who has autism, so she could fly down and have some down time to enjoy herself.
> 
> I didn't realize it was the same weekend as the get together, so I must bow out this year.  I think it's probably more important for the wife to spend some quality Mother/Daughter time and she's already bought her plane ticket too!  lol
> 
> Sorry I can't make it, maybe next year.  :(
> 
> Ya'll have fun,
> 
> Bobby


Sorry to hear ya cant make it Bobby. I'll have the smoker covered for the event.... Should have the grates, probes and fire box grate done this weekend and ready to fire up and season....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   













20150408_165102.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Apr 30, 2015






Joe


----------



## alelover

Sure hope that's a reverse flow Joe.


----------



## alelover

Some smoked cheddar and Havarti and Canadian bacon ready to cure for the gathering.













IMG_6615.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 4, 2015


















IMG_6625.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 4, 2015


----------



## dougmays

Looks good! Is that a pork loin for the canadian bacon?


----------



## alelover

Sure is Doug. Sam's had whole ones for $1.68 a pound.


----------



## alelover

1 week from tomorrow. Got some great prizes to give away this year from our friends at A-Maze-N Products, Vacuum Sealers Unlimited, Tulsa Jeff and hopefully some goodies from our local bakery The Sweet Life. Hope y'all can make it.


----------



## boykjo

I also have some of Pineywoods honey made from the bees on his farm.............. Hopefully no one will show up 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and I can cash in on all the prizes........................lol


----------



## alelover

Don't forget the honey this year.


----------



## Bearcarver

alelover said:


> Don't forget the honey this year.


Sorry I can't make it !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oh you meant the "Bee Honey" ???

Bear


----------



## boykjo

alelover said:


> Don't forget the honey this year.


Yeah.. Jerry gave me some more to bring


Bearcarver said:


> alelover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the honey this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't make it !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you meant the "Bee Honey" ???
> 
> Bear
Click to expand...

We were hoping the honey would attract  some bears........


----------



## Bearcarver

boykjo said:


> Yeah.. Jerry gave me some more to bring
> 
> We were hoping the honey would attract  some bears........


Them old wounded & banged up Bears stay pretty close to their home Den.

You guys are gonna have a Great time next week!!!

Hoping your weather is Perfect !!!

Bear


----------



## tarheel smoker

Hey Scott, in case you hadn't seen it, Pork Butts are on sale at Food Lion .99/lb this week. 

David


----------



## boykjo

I'm showing pork picnics here in raleigh for 99 cents per lb


----------



## tarheel smoker

boykjo said:


> I'm showing pork picnics here in raleigh for 99 cents per lb


Yeah, I realized it when I went and picked up a couple today.....that's what I get for not reading the sign when I was at the store the other day.  :)  Good price when I don't know what I'm doing yet.  Gotta get my rub made tonight.


----------



## boykjo

We'll see whats on sale come wed. Hopefully butts and ribs will be on sale somewhere.  I plan on picking up a whole packer at Sam's for sat dinner smoke. If anyone has some seasoned hickory or pecan that they can bring that would be great..... I have some pecan but the more the merrier.....

Joe


----------



## alelover

I a have some hickory and pecan from last year. It's well seasoned.


----------



## tprofera

Can't make it Sat. but very much looking forward to Sunday!  I plan to at least bring a couple of pork tenderloins to smoke up for the group.


----------



## boykjo

looks like the weather is going to be great..... A cold front coming through tonight to cool things down. This weekend Maybe an afternoon thunder storm pop up. chance of rain 20%....... I'm liking it.....













weather.png



__ boykjo
__ May 12, 2015


----------



## alelover

It looks like the weather should cooperate. Got a bunch of Italian Sausage made. Here is a map if anyone needs it.

Map to Alelover


----------



## alelover

Bearcarver said:


> Them old wounded & banged up Bears stay pretty close to their home Den.
> 
> You guys are gonna have a Great time next week!!!
> 
> Hoping your weather is Perfect !!!
> 
> Bear


Wish you could make it Bear.


----------



## alelover

tprofera said:


> Can't make it Sat. but very much looking forward to Sunday!  I plan to at least bring a couple of pork tenderloins to smoke up for the group.


Sunday lunch is going to be pretty good.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Joels smoked mac-n-cheese


----------



## boykjo

I would like to try SQWIBS mac and cheese test # 3...... might throw one together at the gathering

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/106103/sqwibs-macaroni-and-cheese


----------



## BGKYSmoker

We will not be able to make it again. Have fun.


----------



## boykjo

Got 10 lbs of  potato salad made today for the gathering...............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/107466/boykjos-southern-style-potato-salad-awsesome


----------



## boykjo

Looks like an awesome sale on meat this week at food lion..... Butts on sale for 1.29  st louis style ribs. 2.49 and chicken wings at 1.99  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

https://www.foodlion.com/weekly-specials/?StoreNumber=816


----------



## alelover

Stopping on the way home for some fajita supplies at the Mexican store. Jalapenos too.


----------



## boykjo

I have some of Mballi's  (Marks) home made bacon .. we'll fry some up for sat morning breakfast.......


----------



## alelover

I have breakfast sausage and by tomorrow nite we'll have Canadian bacon.


----------



## alelover

Jalapenos looked like crap at the bodega. We'll get some in the AM.


----------



## Bearcarver

One last time-----Hope you guys have Perfect weather & have a Fantastic time!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Wish I could be there!!

Bear


----------



## boykjo

Ribs, chickies, chuckies, sausages, smokies, and a *monster* butt.........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















20150516_123755.jpg



__ boykjo
__ May 16, 2015






ABT's, and more ribs to come

The bottle opener got used for the first time.......


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Great, Joe!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Food & Drink beginning to flow.

Hope you guys will have a mess of pics to post after the weekend !!!  Love to see you guys having a Great Time!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## boykjo

Thanks (Todd) Amazen product,( Lisa b) vacuum sealers unlimited, Jerry and Karen (Jmak farms) and the (Lori) The sweet life for the goodies....... We had some new members stop in which was awesome.......

Boneless beef rib bacon pineapple wrap













20150516_172907.jpg



__ boykjo
__ May 17, 2015






Some early goers













20150516_190651.jpg



__ boykjo
__ May 17, 2015






Smoked some chuckies for the first time. They were awesome. Panned/foiled them at 160 with some cheer wine, took them to 200 and dang they were good... will do them again for sure













20150516_194309.jpg



__ boykjo
__ May 17, 2015


















20150516_202457.jpg



__ boykjo
__ May 17, 2015






Baby backs













20150516_202503.jpg



__ boykjo
__ May 17, 2015


















20150516_202509.jpg



__ boykjo
__ May 17, 2015






Mac and cheese













20150516_202513.jpg



__ boykjo
__ May 17, 2015






chuckies again













20150516_202518.jpg



__ boykjo
__ May 17, 2015






Italian sausages with some awesome sauce













20150516_202524.jpg



__ boykjo
__ May 17, 2015






Spares













20150516_202528.jpg



__ boykjo
__ May 17, 2015






Beans













20150516_202532.jpg



__ boykjo
__ May 17, 2015






Greens













20150516_202536.jpg



__ boykjo
__ May 17, 2015






potato salad













20150516_202540.jpg



__ boykjo
__ May 17, 2015






fruit salad













20150516_202548.jpg



__ boykjo
__ May 17, 2015






The sweet life..............Maple bacon cake













20150516_205036.jpg



__ boykjo
__ May 17, 2015






The ritual lighting of the Christmas tree













20150516_211735.jpg



__ boykjo
__ May 17, 2015






Thanks to Scott and cricket for another great NC gathering

Its pizza for the next three days.....lol

Thanks for looking

Joe


----------



## twoalpha

Scott/Joe/Cricket

Thanks for all the hard work and hospitality. Look forward to next year.

Lot's of great food and people.

Larry


----------



## foamheart

boykjo said:


> The bottle opener got used for the first time.......


<Chuckles>


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Looks like we missed another good one. Happy to see y'all had a great time.

Say did Joel happen to make it?


----------



## bluewhisper

boykjo said:


> Sorry to hear ya cant make it Bobby. I'll have the smoker covered for the event.... Should have the grates, probes and fire box grate done this weekend and ready to fire up and season....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150408_165102.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ boykjo
> __ Apr 30, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


This is late, but that is an elegant build.


----------



## bus1982

Enjoyed the gathering yesterday everyone. Thanks for the hospitality, good food, and tips on smoking. Hope to see everyone again next year if not before! Joe, please bring more sausage next year!  :sausage:


----------



## boykjo

I forgot to mention Jerry and karen's (JMak farms) honey along with the goodies... I edited my pictures post


----------



## alelover

First I'd like to thank our great sponsors who support us and help make the gathering the event to be at.

A-Maze-N Products, Vacuum Sealers Unlimited, Tulsa Jeff and The Sweet Life. Just about every one left with a gift and the response was pretty great.

Thanks again.

It was great meeting some new members that never attended before also.

How about some pics.

Friday - Day 1

Todd from A-Maze-N Products sent us a nice banner to hang at the entrance to our "Sprawling Estate".













IMG_6859.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 25, 2015






Boykjos new smoker. Ready for its maiden voyage.













Joe's smoker.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 25, 2015


















IMG_6654.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 25, 2015






Pork loin on the left St. Louis ribs and wings.













IMG_5807.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 25, 2015






Fajitas for lunch on the grill.













IMG_6650.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 25, 2015






Smoked the Canadian bacon.













IMG_6656.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 25, 2015






Smoked M & C to have with dinner.













IMG_6660.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 25, 2015






As you can see dinner went well.













IMG_6661.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 25, 2015


















IMG_6663.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 25, 2015


















IMG_6669.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 25, 2015






Saturday - Day 2

The monster butt. 12-13 pounder.













IMG_6671.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 25, 2015


















IMG_6672.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 25, 2015


















IMG_6674.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 25, 2015






 Some of mballis bacon sent up from the NF Gathering. Thanks Mark. It was really good.













IMG_6673.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 25, 2015






Some of my breakfast sausage and mballis bacon.













IMG_6680.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 25, 2015






Italian sausages for lunch. Made them last weekend.













IMG_6684.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 25, 2015






Monster butt needs some company.













IMG_6689.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 25, 2015






We got chuckies and ribs up top and monster butt, wings, smoked sausage, jalapeño cheddar sausage and the tough ribs from Friday being tenderizing in foil.













IMG_6690.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 25, 2015


















IMG_6698.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 25, 2015






Got to have ABTs.













IMG_6700.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 25, 2015


















IMG_6702.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 25, 2015






We got us a full smoker.













IMG_6704.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 25, 2015






Double batch for Saturday night.













IMG_6707.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 25, 2015






With bacon.













IMG_6709.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 25, 2015






The original recipe for the swineapple called for country style ribs. Cricket got beef short ribs. Better idea.













IMG_6712.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 25, 2015


















IMG_6714.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 25, 2015


















IMG_6716.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 25, 2015






A beautiful cake from our friends at The Sweet Life.













IMG_6719.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 25, 2015






Dinner.













IMG_6721.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 25, 2015


















IMG_6723.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 25, 2015


















IMG_6727.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 25, 2015


















IMG_6728.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 25, 2015






Good thing we made a double batch.













IMG_6730.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 25, 2015






Much better ribs than Fridays.













IMG_6731.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 25, 2015






The chuckies were awesome. Great smoke ring too.













IMG_6732.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 25, 2015






The pineapple was quite popular.













IMG_6733.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 25, 2015






The ritual burning of the Christmas tree.













IMG_6734.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 25, 2015


















IMG_6737.jpg



__ alelover
__ May 25, 2015






She went up like there was gas on it. Pretty cool.

Thanks for tuning in.


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks for the Pics, Scott !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It's not hard to tell nobody left there Hungry!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Awesome!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## alelover

We ate well. Drank well too. Awesome time.


----------



## agoude

Sorry for posting on an old thread, new member strolling thru the site. I'm just a few miles west of Charlotte, if y'all do this again I'd love to come out.


----------



## boykjo

Looking forward to the 5th NCSG....  We'll be glad to have ya agoude. We had a good turn out of new members at the last gathering....

Joe


----------



## foamheart

NCSG = North Carolina South Georgia? So whats wrong with SC and North Georgia?

<Chuckles>


----------



## hdflame

I finally got around to checking the updates to this thread.  BOY!  Looks like I missed a good one!

All of the food looked awesome.  Nice looking RF build, what a good way to break it in.  I like the bottle opener...may have to steal that idea!

I hope I can come next year.  I hate I missed it.

BTW, were the "chuckies" you were talking about chuck roasts?  They looked good and I have a couple in the freezer!


----------



## bus1982

Hey everyone, it's been quite a while and a lot has happened since I met you all last May. For starters my wife got promoted and took a job in Gaffney, SC so we moved from Kannapolis to Gastonia in July. We are in an apartment so the smoker couldn't come with me unfortunately. Most recently in February I found out that I relapsed with my bone marrow cancer and just began chemotherapy yesterday March 7th. It is very rare that I relapsed with the exact same cancer and it seems to be progressing pretty quickly. I wanted to invite everyone local to a spaghetti dinner and silent auction benefit on Saturday April 9th from 4-7. All proceeds will help me with medical expenses. If anyone is interested in in donating items for the silent auction that would be awesome as well. The dinner will be at Temple Baptist Church in Gastonia. If you have any questions message me here or feel free to add me on Facebook, username is MattandMiranda Lauffer. Thanks for reading! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------

